
Twitter is testing new ways to fight misinformation - coloneltcb
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/twitter-testing-new-ways-fight-misinformation-including-community-based-points-n1139931
======
mistermann
It seems like this inevitably/necessarily gets into George Orwell territory.
It would be interesting to hear various arguments/predictions about whether
this should be expected to be a net positive or negative. Obviously, the devil
is in the implementation details.

------
johnkarahalis
Here's a version that doesn't punish ad-blockers:
[https://www.euronews.com/2020/02/20/twitter-testing-new-
ways...](https://www.euronews.com/2020/02/20/twitter-testing-new-ways-fight-
misinformation-including-community-based-points-n1139931)

------
erland
Can someone explain to me how can a system that penalise any opinion that
differs from mainstream be considered something good? I get this sinister
feeling and need some comfort.

------
mzs
journalist's thread
[https://twitter.com/oneunderscore__/status/12305709166623866...](https://twitter.com/oneunderscore__/status/1230570916662386693)

